# How to keep fresh



## sporeloser (Apr 26, 2013)

What's the best way to keep em fresh and how long will the stay fresh?


----------



## boom boom shroom (Apr 28, 2014)

I take em wash em up halve them then leave a little moisture on em and put in a zip lock bag and throw em in the veggie crisper in ur fridge shuld keep them firm for about 5 7 days not too wet tho or they'll get soggy ...


----------



## sporeloser (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks Boom Boom I'm kind of new to this and never had to worry about this in the past couple years but now I'm finding enough that I can't eat em all when I get home. Have you ever dried them out if so how do you do it?


----------



## dean (Apr 16, 2014)

I once used a old window screen on a hot day (like Wednesday will be) and they dried in only hours.
Placed into old coffee can and rehydrated years later.


----------



## 0101010101 (Apr 20, 2014)

I dry them too. You can dry them anywhere but the key is you want air movement. A window screen works good. I keep a fan on them because I dry them inside. They're completely dry in a couple days and quite a bit smaller and easier to store.


----------



## big sexy (Apr 20, 2013)

For 30 bucks Walley World has dehydrators. You can dry them out in quantity. There's nothing quite like frying up morels while you are snowed in in the middle of winter.


----------



## morel madman (Apr 22, 2014)

Has anybody ever stored extras in the freezer?


----------

